# ¿Cómo desbloqueo el uso de botones de mi Tv TEKNO?



## elwadan (Mar 22, 2020)

Buen día a todos, tengo el siguiente inconveniente, mi TV marca TEKNO modelo LED19TKCA me salta la advertencia "Bloqueo de teclas" lo que me provoca que no pueda cambiar canales ni subir volumen, solo pueda apagar y encender el televisor.

Solamente estaba pasando la tv a la caja de cable, pero al intentar restaurar (es decir cambiar la configuracion de la entrada) me saltó ese mensaje y ya no puedo hacer nada.

Agradeceré su ayuda ya que mi abuela que esta muy anciana y viuda está con la buya de la televisión para poder dormir. Agradeceré sumamente su respuesta.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 24, 2020)

Método para algunos TV Chinos:
Mantener presionada la tecla DISP (Display) del control remoto por unos segundos.
Esta acción bloquea o desbloquea el televisor.


----------



## elwadan (Mar 24, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Método para algunos TV Chinos:
> Mantener presionada la tecla DISP (Display) del control remoto por unos segundos.
> Esta acción bloquea o desbloquea el televisor.


OK, no tenemos el control remoto, es una tv que solo usamos las teclas o botones del mismo televisor.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 24, 2020)

Si se bloqueó con el teclado del televisor, entonces debe desbloquearse nuevamente con ese teclado.


----------

